# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh -> http and mysql down



## etron770 (12. Mai 2017)

heute fing mein Vserver (auf dem Root Server) plötzlich an mit Fehlermeldungen , dass er nicht mehr läuft HTTP und Mysql down. Nach Durchsicht der Logfiles ist mir aufgefallen dass das immer nach dem Aufruf des IspConfig Scripts war:
_root@Vserver# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
12.05.2017-10:14 - ERROR - MySQL is down! Rescue will not help!
12.05.2017-10:14 - ERROR - httpd is down! Rescue will not help!_
Ich habe den Cronjob deaktiviert seit dem läuft der Server problemlos ein Aufruf
von /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh bringt ihn fast immer zum Absturz
Ich finde aber in den Errorlogs keine Fehler.
Irgend eine Idee?


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2017)

Schalte mal das automatische service restart system aus unter system > server config (dann tab ganz rechts).


----------



## etron770 (12. Mai 2017)

Wow hatte gar nicht damit gerechnet vor Montag einen Antwort zu bekommen. Danke!!!  Ich mache das am Montag mir läuft die Zeit davon ...  bin gerade froh dass ich gefunden habe warum er seit heute morgen muckt


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2017)

Das ist auch erstmal nur was zur Eingrenzung. wenn es daran nicht liegt, müssen wir weiter sehen. Und wenn es daran liegt, dann muss es irgend was sein dass er auf einmal nicht mehr den online status der dienste erkennt (er prüft ja den jeweiligen port auf localhost) und dann muss man in die Richtung weiter suchen.


----------



## etron770 (12. Mai 2017)

Das musste ich doch noch schnell ausprobieren
Nun funktioniert der Cronjob ohne Probleme.


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2017)

Ok, dann kann er nicht erkennen, ob die dienste online sind. Hast Du was an /etc/hosts geändert in letzter Zeit? also dass localhost nicht mehr IP 127.0.0.1 ist oder so?


----------



## etron770 (12. Mai 2017)

Das ist seltsam ich habe ein Änderungsdatum der Datei etc/hosts von heute Mittag in der steht:
...
127.0.0.2 localhost.localdomain localhost:
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
...
die erste Zeile auskommentiert und es funktioniert
ungut ...


----------



## etron770 (12. Mai 2017)

wie oft kommt denn beim Aufruf
 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
diese Ausgabe:
/usr/bin/fail2ban-client
/sbin/iptables
/sbin/ip6tables
finished.

anstatt nur finished auch wenn man nichts im IspConfig geändert hat?
Das kommt derzeit bei mir öfters beim testweisen manuellen aufrufen


----------



## Dominik (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

wollte mich hier mal dran hängen habe einen Slave der auch ständig beim ausführen von _/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh _
hängt.. Dienste sind dann nicht erreichbar.. Mail MYSQL und Web

Nach kurzer Zeit fängt er sich dann..

Deaktiviere ich die Funktion:
Enable service monitoring and restart on failure

Dann läuft der Server ohne Probleme.
Wie kann ich das genauer Debuggen?

Gruss

Dominik


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2018)

versuch es mal hiermit:

https://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/


----------



## Dominik (12. Jan. 2018)

Naja hab es gerade  noch mal wie im FAQ beschrieben durchgeführt und auch den Rescue Modus aktiviert..
Bisher läuft es. Auch keine Fehler im log..
Werde das beobachten wenn es wieder auftritt melde ich mich.

Danke dir.


----------

